# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Origjina e fjalës Kosovë

## kallajxhi

A ka mundesi dikush te me ndihmon duke me tregu se nga rrjedhe fjlaa Kosove, ne disa fjale, origjine e fajles "Kosova"?

ju falemanderit, se i duhet nje kolegit time per disa punime!!

----------


## Irfan

Fjala ''Kosovë'' eshte fjale e gj.shqipe,fjala Kosove ka rrjedhur si rezultat te pozites se saj qe ka.Eshte nje vend i rrafshet si dhe pasiqe ka shume kullosa ka ardhur deri te ky emer.Nderkohe do te jape edhe nje pohim shkensor.

Ka disa injoranta qe e keqperdori fjalen Kosove, gje qe ka ardhur nga gj.serbe.Kjo eshte nje tendence e disa personave qe jan proshqipetar......
Kam pasur rastin te lexoje ne kete forum se fjala Kosove vjen nga gj.serbe, qe do te thote ''Zogu i Zi''.Zogu i Zi ne gj. serbe shqipetohet ne ket3e menyre: ''Crna Ptica'' qe do te thote, gj.serbe   ---------gj.shqipe
           Crna ---d.m.th.---e,i, Zezë
            Ptica---d.m.th.--- Zog
pra,fjala Kosove nuk eshte e ardhur nga serbishtja e qe ka kuptim ''Zogu i Zi''...

Kete mendim zhdukeni para se ti thoni, vetes shqipetare......!!

----------


## kallajxhi

Por çafre kuptime ka fjala ksova, dhe ne cilin periude u permend hera pare?
Disa njerze thojne se ka origine greke, bizantina?

----------


## Albo

Kosove eshte emertimi serb (sllav) i Kosoves, nuk eshte aspak fjale shqipe. Krahina e Kosovës  eshte njohur ne mesjete nga shqiptaret si Dardania dhe banoret e Dardanise si Dardane. Gjate konflitit ne Kosove ne 1999, kur mediat boterore ishin fokusuar mbi konfliktin dhe opinioni boteror donte te mesonte shkaqet e konfliktit dhe pretendimet e te dy paleve, doli ne skene edhe emertimi i krahines si Kosove. Dallimi i veter qe pala shqiptare mund te bente ishte shqiptimi ndryshe, nga Kosovo (ne anglisht) ne Kosov*a* shqip.

Presidenti Rugova ka ndermarre disa hapa per pergatitjen e terrenit qe me shpalljen dhe njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves, Kosova te ndryshoje emer ne Dardani, emrin e saj te origjines, ashtu sic mban edhe flamurin origjinal te Kastrioteve.

Albo

----------


## viksi

> Kosove eshte emertimi serb (sllav) i Kosoves, nuk eshte aspak fjale shqipe. Krahina e Kosovës  eshte njohur ne mesjete nga shqiptaret si Dardania dhe banoret e Dardanise si Dardane. Gjate konflitit ne Kosove ne 1999, kur mediat boterore ishin fokusuar mbi konfliktin dhe opinioni boteror donte te mesonte shkaqet e konfliktit dhe pretendimet e te dy paleve, doli ne skene edhe emertimi i krahines si Kosove. Dallimi i veter qe pala shqiptare mund te bente ishte shqiptimi ndryshe, nga Kosovo (ne anglisht) ne Kosov*a* shqip.
> 
> Presidenti Rugova ka ndermarre disa hapa per pergatitjen e terrenit qe me shpalljen dhe njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves, Kosova te ndryshoje emer ne Dardani, emrin e saj te origjines, ashtu sic mban edhe flamurin origjinal te Kastrioteve.
> 
> Albo


A di ku mund te lexoje me shum per kete? Shum me intereson.

----------


## ЯinoR

> Kosove eshte emertimi serb (sllav) i Kosoves, nuk eshte aspak fjale shqipe. Krahina e Kosovës  eshte njohur ne mesjete nga shqiptaret si Dardania dhe banoret e Dardanise si Dardane. Gjate konflitit ne Kosove ne 1999, kur mediat boterore ishin fokusuar mbi konfliktin dhe opinioni boteror donte te mesonte shkaqet e konfliktit dhe pretendimet e te dy paleve, doli ne skene edhe emertimi i krahines si Kosove. Dallimi i veter qe pala shqiptare mund te bente ishte shqiptimi ndryshe, nga Kosovo (ne anglisht) ne Kosov*a* shqip.
> 
> Presidenti Rugova ka ndermarre disa hapa per pergatitjen e terrenit qe me shpalljen dhe njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves, Kosova te ndryshoje emer ne Dardani, emrin e saj te origjines, ashtu sic mban edhe flamurin origjinal te Kastrioteve.
> 
> Albo


ej albo me vjen keq shum por me sa po shihet ti qenkshe proserb
dhe duhesh ta dish fort mir se ne shqiptaret dhe serbet nuk kemi asgje te perbashket
dhe per ate qka the ti se fjala kosov rrjedhe prej fjales serbe nuk osht aspak e vertet 
ti the se serbet e ka perdor te paret si KOSOVO por dua ta sqaroj pak me  mir pasi qe edhe rritem ne serbi deh i di disa sende me  mir se ti
serbet qyteteve shqiptare ia shtojn i prapashtes zanoren O psh:
ne gj.shqipe-PRESHEVë------------a ne gj.serbe-PRESEVO
                     KOSOVë--------------                       KOSOVO
fjala kosov nuk osht e permendur perher te par gjat luftes  1999 ne kosov
dhe per a te qka thua ti se i.rugova don me ia ndrru emrin aspak nuk oshte vertet
mund te them se kjo pyetje nuk e gjen bash mir pergjigjen e vet pasi ne shqiptaret njeher jemi njohur me emrin ILIR-  me von si shqiptar 
nje periush kemi qen ne vemendjen e per.romake e pastaj jemi shuar sikur mes me pas qen fare

----------


## besart

> Ka disa injoranta qe e keqperdori fjalen Kosove, gje qe ka ardhur nga gj.serbe.Kjo eshte nje tendence e disa personave qe jan proshqipetar......


Si e kupton ti fjalen proshqiptarë?
Mos ke dashur te thuash antishqiptarë?

Une nuk po e kuptoj!

----------


## kallajxhi

o Rinor, qetsohu, mos u ben nervoz!!
Nuk e kam paraqitur kete teme per mi pa shqpitaret duke u "kacafyt".

kush do qe ka infortmat për fjalen Kosovë (origina, kuptimi, ne cilin periude per here te pare eshte perdoru?), eshte i mir se ardhur!!

flm.

----------


## Arber Sheu

Emri Kosove vetem shqiptar qe nuk eshte. Kjo duket ne mbaresen -ov qe eshte e pranishme ne gjuhet sllave. Mbi 7000 vendbanimi ne vendet sllave fillojne me Koso. Kosove eshte emertimi sllav per Dardanine. Ky term duhet te zevendesohet.

----------


## Irfan

> Si e kupton ti fjalen proshqiptarë?
> Mos ke dashur te thuash antishqiptarë?
> 
> Une nuk po e kuptoj!


po, antishqipetar(kunder)
........

----------


## Irfan

> Kosove eshte emertimi serb (sllav) i Kosoves, nuk eshte aspak fjale shqipe. Krahina e Kosovës  eshte njohur ne mesjete nga shqiptaret si Dardania dhe banoret e Dardanise si Dardane. Gjate konflitit ne Kosove ne 1999, kur mediat boterore ishin fokusuar mbi konfliktin dhe opinioni boteror donte te mesonte shkaqet e konfliktit dhe pretendimet e te dy paleve, doli ne skene edhe emertimi i krahines si Kosove. Dallimi i veter qe pala shqiptare mund te bente ishte shqiptimi ndryshe, nga Kosovo (ne anglisht) ne Kosov*a* shqip.
> 
> Presidenti Rugova ka ndermarre disa hapa per pergatitjen e terrenit qe me shpalljen dhe njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves, Kosova te ndryshoje emer ne Dardani, emrin e saj te origjines, ashtu sic mban edhe flamurin origjinal te Kastrioteve.
> 
> Albo


Me fal z.Alb, me vjen keq qe t'ju them nje njeri pa ndergjegje.....
Fjala Kosove eshte fjale shqipe,e nese ti kete e thuash per te mbrojtur propozimin e Z.Rugovas qe Kosova pas luftes te thirret Dardan,ateher ke te beje me nje teme tjeter qe ketu nuk kerkon pergjigje.....!!!
Kosovë,Kosova keto jan fjal shqipe.....

Nese deshironi te keni info. te sakta,atehere pytni ne kete adres....,
http://www.assembly-kosova.org

----------


## land

Te them te drejten e kerkova fjalen KOSOVO ne te gjithe fjaloret e mundshem etimologjik te gjuheve sllave... nuk gjeta asnje gje te vetme qe te perkonte me ate emer. Do te vazhdoj ta kerkoj, dhe kur te kem ndonje te re interesante ose te gjej ndonje gje do ta postoj ketu.

As une personalisht nuk e di se ç'dmth fjala "kosove" dhe nga e ka prejardhjen.
T'ju them te drejten boll here ia kam bere kete pyetje vetes dhe endè nuk di gje.

Doja gjithashtu te shtoja se nese fjalen "KOSOVE" do ta konsideronim si fjale qe perfundon me nje nga prapashtesat(sllave):  "OVO", "OVE", "OVA", atehere, ai qe ka guxim te beje nje vleresim te tille, le te tregoje guxim edhe per te na treguar se cila eshte rrenja e vete fjales "KOSOVE".

Gjithsesi, nese do te pranonim qe "OVE", "OVA", "OVO" jane prapashtesa me origjine sllave(gje qe duartrokitet se gjeri), kjo nuk do te thote se fjala "kosove" te kete prejardhje sllave..., porse vetem prapashtesa ka tipar sllav.

Psh, kete e shohim edhe ne emrat e njerezve: *Mihajl*(l)ov, *Pavl*(l)ov, *Marin*ova, etj, etj pafundesisht. Prapashtesat sllave te formave te ketyre emrave nuk do te thote aspak se hebrenjte ose emrat e tyre jane sllave. Do te me dukej teper qesharake; pavaresisht se sllavet kur ka te beje me gjuhet  mbushin filxhanin me sheqer, pastaj hedhin nja 2-3 luge kafe dhe i perzjejne. E kjo del kafeja e tyre... ose hedhin kripen e pastaj fillojne te bejne/shtojne gjellen.

Po sikur fjala Kosove te mos kishte aspak lidhje me ndonje fjale sllave, ose me ngushte, me ndonje prapashtese sllave? Fjaleformimi i shqipes eshte shume me kompleks dhe i nderlikuar sesa mund te mendohet; dhe fakti qe sllavet e teprojne  me te tilla prapashtesa nuk do te thote se çdo fjale tjeter ne bote qe mbaron me ato prapashtesa te kete origjine sllave, ose te kete pesuar ndikim sllav. (psh NUOVO; BRAVO; CALVO; CAVA; BOVA etj...-latine)Thene me shkoqur:

Koha e kryer e thjeshte e foljeve ne shqip formohet nga rrenja e foljes/fjales + prapashtesat "OVA"-"OVE". Keshtu psh, kemi: pun*OVA*  ; pun*OVE*, ose mbase edhe vetem "VA"-"VE"... Kurrsesi kjo nuk do te thote qe nje forme te tille ta kemi huazuar nga gjuhet sllave, perderisa qe shqipja eshte edhe shume here me e pasur dhe e larmishme se keto gjuhe ne leksik, gramatike, forma, kohe foljesh, fjaleformim, etj.

Nejse, ky eshte thjesht nje mendim i imi personal; siç eshte mendimi im personal qe kosovaret te mos nevrikosen me disa shqiptare vetem e vetem pse keta te fundit mund te pranojne qe "KOSOVE" te jete fjale me origjine sllave, ose -joshqiptare. Te pranosh nje gje te tille nuk te ben automatikisht PROSERB ose ANTISHQIPTAR. Kjo eshte menyre shume e dobet vleresimi dhe mungese kulture ne bisede.
Puna eshte se kur ben nje pyetje ne nje forum te hapur si ky, duhet te merret parasysh ne rradhe te pare se mund te vije çdo lloj pergjigjeje dhe shpjegimi, edhe nga ata qe ju pelqejne ose jo.

paqe te gjitheve...

PS: une nuk do te isha aspak kunder qe Kosova te merrte emrin e lavdishem te Dardanise; edhe pse po te shtrydhesh Kosoven sot del vetem gjak.

----------


## Hyllien

Me sa di un ASD-ja me duket dha dikur nje version turqisht te kesaj fjale qe qe identike, po nuk me mbahet mend se si qysh tek.
Nuk ma merr mendja te jete Serbe si fjale sic e shpjeguan dhe andeja siper... madje dikush dha dhe fjalet Zogu i Zi, dhe se si perkthehen.

----------


## Hyllien

Ja cfare gjeta ne nje website jugosllav per nje liber te zakonshem... megjithate ka nje gje interesasnte atje

"*One must bear in mind that the very term Kosovo is of Turkish-Albanian origin and derives from the name Kosovo wilayet, used by the Ottoman administration for the district comprising present-day Raska region, Upper Lim valley, Kosovo, Metohija, northern Macedonia up to the town of Veles and eastern Macedonia with he entire river Bregalnica basin. Demands for a change od the name Kosovo and Metohija to just Kosovo justified by the fact that the name Metohija derives from the word metoh (lands of a monastery)  were launched at the time when the status of the province shifted towards a federal entity (the 1974 Constitution specified that the Socialist Autonomous Province of Kosovo, though part of the Socialist Republic of Serbia, was constituent element of the Federation)*. Such trends had an obvious nationalist implication and were part of the aspirations to enlarge Albania. This was also an attempt to legalize the notion of the Albanian character of this part of Yugoslav territory, and to implicitly realize the platform adopted by the Prizren League in 1878, aimed four Ottoman wilayets: Kosovo, Bitolj, Skadar and Janina.
"

http://www.2net.co.yu/petko/kolevka.html

----------


## Labeati

Me sa kam ndigjue une Kosovo asht me origjine sllave, dhe ka kuptimin "e mëllenjave" pra Kosovo polje = Fusha e mellenjave.

Nuk di serbisht aspak po keshtu e kam me te ndigjume. Por di se jane me mijra emertime sllave jo vetem ne Kosove por edhe ne Rep E Shqipnise, qe kane mbete si rezultat i pushtimeve bullgaro-serbe shekuj me rradhe.

Keshtu kemi "Corovoda", Mazrek, Velipoje (Veliko-Polje), Librazhd, Reke (Rijek), Golloborde, etj etj madje mendohet se gati 50% e toponimeve jane ri-emertime sllave, per shkak te regjistrimit nga pushtuesit, zhvendosjes se popullsive dhe ri-popullim me te ardhur te cilet nuk e dinin emrin e maparshem, ose thjesht per lehtesi praktike preferuan emnin e ri...

Emni Dardani sigurisht ka ma tingellim identiteti iliro-arbnor por jane kosovaret ata qe munden me e vendose vete ket gja...

----------


## Hyllien

Toponimite ne Shqiperi jane teresisht Shqiptare ne shumicen e rasteve, madje ato jane sllavizuar, dhe jo jane ndryshuar ne sllave.  Disa kane humbur fare, pikerisht ato kryesoret ... Noel Malcolmi e thote qarte kete gje, qe nuk jane aq sa mendohen. Edhe emri Shkup mendoheshe qe ishte sllave, por kalon diku tjeter origjina ...

Nese do ishte provuar e kunderta me fakte atehere le te provohet, deri atehere mund te nxjerrim rrenje latine te disa vendeve, por pjesa me e madhe e fshatrave i perket nje kohe shume shume te lashte.

----------


## fundamentalisti

> Kosove eshte emertimi serb (sllav) i Kosoves, nuk eshte aspak fjale shqipe. Krahina e Kosovës  eshte njohur ne mesjete nga shqiptaret si Dardania dhe banoret e Dardanise si Dardane. Gjate konflitit ne Kosove ne 1999, kur mediat boterore ishin fokusuar mbi konfliktin dhe opinioni boteror donte te mesonte shkaqet e konfliktit dhe pretendimet e te dy paleve, doli ne skene edhe emertimi i krahines si Kosove. Dallimi i veter qe pala shqiptare mund te bente ishte shqiptimi ndryshe, nga Kosovo (ne anglisht) ne Kosov*a* shqip.
> 
> Presidenti Rugova ka ndermarre disa hapa per pergatitjen e terrenit qe me shpalljen dhe njohjen e pavaresise se Kosoves, Kosova te ndryshoje emer ne Dardani, emrin e saj te origjines, ashtu sic mban edhe flamurin origjinal te Kastrioteve.
> 
> Albo


po albo  ashtu eshte presidenti te kishte me mujte edhe historin e kish ndruar po ti si thua kure nuk dine kure ke ndegjue ti qe serbete kane perdorure fajalen kosovo per kosoven me sa di une ti gjithe serbete me nje perjashtim te nje pjese shume shume te vogel e perdorine kete terme per kosoven..
serbete e perdorine kete terme per kosoven:kosmet ose metohia ndoshta ke ndegjuare aaaa po nejse se tash e tutje do te perdorine kete terme te bukure kosove dasht e mos dashte edhe ti mesohu kosove jo kosovo e as kosmet e as metohia.......

----------


## Hyllien

Mire po ta dime kete origjine te pakten , sepse edhe un keshtu e di qe serbet kane qejf ta quajne Metohija ate zone e cila ka nje lloj domethenie me fjalen manastir, kishe etj. 
Aty siper, dhe ne disa vende kam degjuar qe ka prejardhje Turke. Dikush di turqisht ketu.. mund te na sqaroje disi, sepse ka shume spekullime rreth ketij emertimi... sic jane te gjitha emertimet ne ballkan.

----------


## rudo

The province is best known as Kosovo - this name has been the most widely used by maps and gazetteers within Serbia and abroad. The alternative spelling Kossovo was frequently used until the early 20th century and before that, Cassovo or Cassua, an Italianisation of the name.

The name Kosovo (pronounced "KOS-so-vo" by Serbs, "ko-SO-va" by Albanians) appears to have its roots in the Slavic word kos which means "blackbird". The root word is widely used as a toponym in Slavic countries and the historical German name for Kosovo Polje, Amselfeld, does indeed mean "field of the blackbird". The name "Kosovo" is itself used in other Slavic countries, appearing in Belarus, Bosnia, Bulgaria, Croatia, and Russia (see Kosovo (disambiguation)).

(from wikipedia)

----------


## iliria e para

Sikur te donim te behemi cinik dhe te themi edhe kete:
Dardan eshte fjale sllave. 
Sllavet as qe kishin pare Ballkanin ne kohen e Dardanise por nje kroat me tha qe ne sllavisht dar eshte dhurate kurse dan eshte dita(dhurata e dites). 
Sikur te donim atehere do te kishim mundesi te luajme me te gjitha emrat e vendeve te botes. A mer- *Ika* ,a-*frika*, a-*zia*,  *mos*-*ka*?, *se*- *lane*-*iku*, a-*n'****-*a* ,kryeqytei i Turqise,
..................sa te doni ka kesosh. Po emrat e vendeve nuk do te thote se cdo here kan nje kuptim te caktuar  :sarkastik:  .
Ta bej pakez qesharake kete pune,pse jo?
*Kos*-o-*vo*, ne dialektin e Kosoves do te thote, _kos ose veze_.

----------

